# Toddy's Mule - now with Ocularis



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*File Name*: Toddy's Mule - now with Ocularis

*File Submitter*: mattwalt</p >

*File Submitted*: 20 Feb 2017

*File Category*: Slingshots

Been playing with the Simple Shote / Lee Sliva Ocularis idea and adding to some of the templates I have. This on Toddy's Mule design (and option with emphasised shoulders)

Not checked - so any issues with the file let me know and I'll modify.

1/2" (12mm) thickness at the attachment.

As always - if you're making more than one - please send me one.

Click here to download this file


----------

